
Pokémon Go similar to game students created at hackathon in 2014 - srcreigh
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/kitchener-waterloo/pok%C3%A9mon-go-similar-to-game-students-created-at-uw-competition-in-2014-1.3676833
======
srcreigh
Here's a summary of what they built (in 36 hours) based on the demo video:

    
    
        1. Pokemon-style map generation based on the 
           actual physical map
        2. Pebble app listing nearby pokemon + pokemon
           in roster
        3. Battle UI + mechanics
        4. Wit.AI (or similar API)-based voice commands
            a. Tell your pokemon what move to use
            b. Challenge another player
            c. Open pokedex
            d. Close pokedex
        5. Myo armband throw Pokeball motion
        6. Multiplayer: two players discover each
           other via GPS and can battle (implemented
           via Socket.IO)
        7. Pokedex recording pokemon you catch
        8. Leap Motion to pet your pokemon
    

Hackathons often have API prizes, which is why you see a lot of features that
use APIs / hardware (Wit.AI, Myo, Leap Motion). What I really love is that the
integrations were very natural: throwing Pokeballs, voice commands.

------
throwaway2016a
Kudos to the team that made that. I'm curious if they thought to approach
Nintendo and if Nintendo would have been interested (I don't think they were
into mobile yet).

FYI Pokemon Go is based on (and by the same people I think) as Ingress [1]
which has been around since 2013.

Although, Pokemon the challenge of the app has been scaling it due to it's
instant popularity. The "find Pokemon on an actual map" part is in my opinion
not the biggest challenge.

As others have pointed out, Google also had something similar.

1\. [https://www.ingress.com/](https://www.ingress.com/)

------
rajington
It's also similar to the April Fool's joke Google did earlier that year...
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YMD6xELI_k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YMD6xELI_k)

------
legojoey17
No kidding! According to the article it says they made a DS ROM too, which
seems like a super fun hack!

------
moaazsidat
We need someone to build a similar thing for Yu-Gi-Oh! That'd be wicked!

------
asdera123
lol twice the features too. the world's still waiting for digimon go. HTN
2016?

------
lucyyu
So ahead of their time

